# Bound for Argentina!!



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well the day has finally arrived....seems like its been an eternity since we planned it...even though its really only been a few months.

Two friends and I are heading for Argentina this evening. Bush to Santiago, Chile......then on to Cordoba.

3 days of hunting doves in paradise.....weather looks like its going to be amazing: Sunny, Highs in the 60/70s....lows in the 30/40's.

All packed - have gifts for the bird boys, all of the recommendations from previous 2Cool posts....and about half of my 401K for extra shells :rotfl:.

I'll try to post up some pics/video on the trip...worst case I will post on the return.

The trash talking has already started....should be an amazing trip!

Focusing at work today will be rather challenging!!

Say a little prayer for safe travels if you get a chance.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

You guys have fun that will be an awesome trip


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds like a blast! Hope that volcanoe doesn't have an impact on your trip.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Mind sharing which outfitter you are using?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Well the day has finally arrived....seems like its been an eternity since we planned it...even though its really only been a few months.
> 
> Two friends and I are heading for Argentina this evening. Bush to Santiago, Chile......then on to Cordoba.
> 
> ...


 You suck!!

Have fun.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

reelbusy said:


> Mind sharing which outfitter you are using?


JJ Caceria

http://www.jjcaceria.com.ar


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

I worked at an Estancia for a "summer job". 4 months down there and I miss it everyday. you're going to love it man!! Treat those bird boys well and they will hook you up with extra beer and what not. Also, if the place you are at has 28 gauges i would highly recommend using it. It has better ballistics than a 20 gauge and it will amaze you how far you can hit them with it. I bought one for my wife, and when we dove hunt together she drills them way high in the sky.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like an amazing trip....have fun and take a lot of pictures.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Make sure you take your baby powder and a good shooting pad. enjoy


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Baby powder.....that's a new one I have missed??

I have my shooting pad...both the one that goes around your chest, and the gel pack that fits into a shooting vest...will try them both out.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

You will have a blast!!!!!!! Just a tip...take a change of clothes in a carry on back pack. Our luggage has been lost more than once on these flights!!! I have yet to get mine back from a trip 2 years ago!!!! Luckily mine was on the way back, but have had several friends have to wait a day or two for it to show up.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man you are about to have the best time. When i was there it was a blast and some of the best steaks you will ever have. Have fun.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

aggiefishinDr said:


> You will have a blast!!!!!!! Just a tip...take a change of clothes in a carry on back pack. Our luggage has been lost more than once on these flights!!! I have yet to get mine back from a trip 2 years ago!!!! Luckily mine was on the way back, but have had several friends have to wait a day or two for it to show up.


My plan is.....I am wearing jeans and boots on the flight.....so if I don't get my luggage the bottom half of clothing is set.

In my carry on I have my rain gear (light jacket and pants), an extra shirt, drawers, toiletries, etc......shooting vest, glasses, ear plugs...and all of my electronics (GoPro, camera, etc).

Basically....I am planning for my luggage to get lost...and worst case I can still make it through the trip.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope y'all have a great trip. Melt some barrels!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!!! Have a great hunt!!!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool country....I could live there


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been there numerous time with the first being in the late 90's


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> My plan is.....I am wearing jeans and boots on the flight.....so if I don't get my luggage the bottom half of clothing is set.
> 
> In my carry on I have my rain gear (light jacket and pants), an extra shirt, drawers, toiletries, etc......shooting vest, glasses, ear plugs...and all of my electronics (GoPro, camera, etc).
> 
> Basically....I am planning for my luggage to get lost...and worst case I can still make it through the trip.


Perfect plan!!!! My luggage "disappeared" in Chile on the return flight (Never to be seen again). Luckily I packed my hats and shirts from the lodge in my carry on, as well as the picture book so I returned with the stuff I couldn't replace.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

What does one get bird boys as gifts? I'm not sure I'm familiar with that tradition or custom. 

Have a fantastic trip! This one's on my bucket list as well.

Tsip


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

sounds awesome and on my bucket list.

my buddies who have gone said if you're gonna travel that far you've got to go for 5 days!! 

except then they couldn't tell me how to afford ammo for 5 hunting days!! best answer was don't shoot as much!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

You lucky devil!! Have a wonderful trip. Sounds amazing. Looking forward to pics to make us jealous.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Best combination is 3 days dove and then 2-3 days decoying pigeon hunting

I'm an avid dove hunter but I'm worn out after 3 days of dove hunting

Pigeons are not such high volume 120ish in the morning and another 120ish in the afternoon and it's a more relaxed hunt

After going down there quite a few times, I actually enjoy the pigeons more than the doves. Plus, if you want to shoot some more, you can always start shootings the parakeets


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Made it to Chile!

Managed 6 hrs of sleep on a 9 hr flight.

Next stop....CÃ³rdoba!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

It's been just over a year since my trip to Argentina. It was by far the best trip of any kind I have ever taken. You're going to love it! Have fun!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok,you've had about an hour since the last post.Don't just leave us hanging like this.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL!

Boarding plane now for CÃ³rdoba.

Brought my kids GoPro....though I'm illiterate on operating it and uploading videos.

I will do my best...don't expect "broadonrod" quality....just a dumb OL' Aggie running this show.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a trip I've always wanted to make......hope yall have a great trip!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Made it to CÃ³rdoba....90 min drive to the ranch.

Cold beer should make the trip seem faster.

Cool weather today...cloudy but clearing tomorrow. Sunny with high in the 60s and lows in the 40's.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

You're good as long as it doesn't rain....only slow hunt I had down there it was raining.

Outfitter said they fly high in the rain....that day, he was right


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Bucket list trip for me, following along.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!

It's absolutely everything I imagined!! Rough guess is that the field we were hunting had about 50,000 birds within sight.

We jumped off the plane, 90 minute drive. We were running a bit late for the PM hunt, so grabbed lunch on the way to the field, bailed out and it was ON!

Between the three of us, 557 birds in 2 hours!

No chance to video this evening....too much going on and short hunt. Wind was blowing and birds were flying with their ears pinned back.

Im not so sure I'm mad at them enough to go for 1000 in a day....or else my shooting % better increase!! 33% ain't gonna cut it!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol......557 birds on a short hunt.....sweet!......I gotta do this someday.....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Good stuff. Please keep reports coming


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Bucket list item added!!!!!! Have fun...stay safe.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

What an awesome experience! Thanks for sharing! Now how about some pics ;>)


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

After a few hunts your shooting percentage will dramatically improve. You will also start to see that you shoot a much higher percentage on some shots versus others. 

I'm going back in July for my third trip. Can't wait.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I sure hope so BayScout! I'm gonna try a different gun today as well....the Beretta 391 I was shooting gave me an angle when I mounted the gun where I looked downward on the barrel. I figured it out a little bit through the hunt.

I ain't a sharp shooter anyway.....50%+ and I'll be tickled.

Part of the challenge down here is shooting at "A" bird and not 10 of them!!

I'll try to post up pics today....video if wifi at the hacienda works.

If I don't post pics....it's because I'm melting a barrel


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

By the way....the hosts, guides, translator....everyone here are great people.

The lodge is beautiful.....food and wine is amazing as well.

Hunting with a group from Chile with two young boys....speaking English with them is fun to watch. There English is 100x better than my Spanish. It's fun to meet/visit/hunt with new people from other countries.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Your data bill this month is gonna be stellar
I plan on making the trip next year. Knock'em dead bro.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't try to kill them all

Take a break now and then and just sit and watch

Walk over and spend some time shooting with each of your friends

Let your bird boy shoot a box

And pictures are better than video


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Morning hunt total 1287 birds!!


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

If they don't already have someone, ask them to call Jose and Gabi Cozzani. He is a Silversmith and she is an excellent photographer who live in La Granja. I am pretty sure most of the outfitters know them. You should be able to get some really nice silver and Gabi can take some pictures. Tell them a friend from Austin/Rockport sent you.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I dig the parakeets...

Take time and soak it all in


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Btw...for you folks that have never shot parakeets...they're hard to hit

Hares while pigeon hunting..not so much


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Do they ever clean and cook some of the birds?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

We ate doves for lunch....kabobs style...really good!

We had lunch at the lodge today....tomorrow we will have lunch in the field, BBQ, and they bring hammocks for a nap. This may be heaven!!!

Have lots of pics and video...wifi and the lodge works for text posts...pics not to much.

Evening hunt was amazing! We hunted a soybean field that had thousands upon thousands of birds. Buddy made the 1000 club today...I determined early that I ain't that made at the birds LOL. Of course if I was shooting almost 70% like him I may have a different perspective. I'm at 50% and enjoying taking some breaks, videoing, and soaking it in.

Trip totals: 4450 shells and 2542 birds....at tha halfway point.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pics
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Few more
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet thread,,, thanks for sharing


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had that trip on the bucket list for a few years. As you said it does look like it could be heaven. Lol. Very nice.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Sweet thread,,, thanks for sharing


X2

What happens with the birds?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Enjoy your trip and go for the 1500 hat!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

cman said:


> X2
> 
> What happens with the birds?


 To be honest, a few of them get picked up and cleaned for lunch, a bunch get picked up for the pictures, and the rest can either be pig food, dog food, or just get left out there for whatever happens to be out in the field that day. I've heard the outfitters say they are given to the locals, but at least in the area I went, the locals won't eat them, and think we're nuts for eating them, just shy of the part where they think we're nuts for flying that far, and paying that much, to shoot them.. It's just a pest-control thing there, the outfitters are in pretty high demand to bring hunters there to hammer on the flocks a while: if you ever get a chance to go, you'll understand that: the numbers of birds we're talking about would be something akin to a biblical plague falling upon a sorghum field.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

DWilliams is right on.

The locals view these birds as pests....they don't eat them....though they have cooked them for us and pretty sure that will be lunch in the field today (I sure hope we shoot enough for lunch LOL).

The biblical plague is a perfect analogy....it's like nothing you can imagine on the # of birds in these fields. With the climate, food, water available....these birds hatch 4 times per year.

I opened up a bird yesterday....had probably 30 soybeans in its neck....multiply that by 20+ million birds in the area and you get the idea on the impact of the birds in this volume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

No Whitewings or Pigeons there? I hope to plan a trip next year after my new house is finished. What's the best time to go? Can you do a combo fish/hunt?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Way 2Cool!!!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Ball park - what does a trip like this cost, sans airfare?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll definitely take my son when he's old enough.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Latest prices I've seen was $395 per day, license fee of $65/day, $14/box, and $70/day gun rental

Air fare $1,200 out of dallas


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Price wise....I budgeted $6000 and hoping to come in a bit lower.

We had an awesome hunt this morning....and I cleared 500 birds....so now I have to see if my shoulder can hold up for 1000. Yes...I've lost my mind.

On the flip side, my shooting this morning improved to 78%. Part of it is simply shooting more and finding the groove....the other was far fewer birds and lots of singles to shoot at versus a cloud of birds.

Wish my shoulder luck!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Team total for the trip...2/3 through.
5800 Shells
3450 Birds

Off to lunch and my hammock nap.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I may have missed it but what guns are yall shooting?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beretta 391 and 400s

All 20 gauge.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Beretta 391 and 400s
> 
> All 20 gauge.


Thx, great thread.....keep it coming......


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Kind of weird seeing parakeets in the mix. Guess they are considered nuisance birds as well? What game birds do Argentinians pursue for sport and table fare? 5800 shells, wow. How many hunters in your group?
-I'm really enjoying your trip. Best 6k I never spent. I think you should bump your budget up to 10k so I can really enjoy it. Please keep the posts coming


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Get the hat!!!! Go for the 1000 day. 7 out of the 8 of us got the 1000 hat, we still make fun of the guy that didn't!!!!!! We also had 2 guys get the 2000 hat and polo shirt. Fun times, cant wait to go back.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well...I made the 1000!

What a day! Got some great video that I need to piece together. My personal favorite is when I was duped into a shooting competition with my buddy....4 shots each, only my fourth was full of feather. Hilarious!!

Tomorrow morning is our last hunt. The three of us plan to hunt side by side and talk smack for the morning, shoot left handed...should be fun.

This has been the experience of a lifetime for me...one my buddy and I hope to experience with our 15 yr old boys in the future.

Pics and video when we hit the states.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

"Shoot left handed".....lol.....sounds like yall are having a blast!......


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Kind of weird seeing parakeets in the mix. Guess they are considered nuisance birds as well? What game birds do Argentinians pursue for sport and table fare? 5800 shells, wow. How many hunters in your group?
> -I'm really enjoying your trip. Best 6k I never spent. I think you should bump your budget up to 10k so I can really enjoy it. Please keep the posts coming


Parakeets are a big problem. They build huge nests on power poles that can eventually take down power and phone lines. They are targeted all over central and south America.

There are lots of ducks and geese in Argentina. As well as, Perdiz (a faster quail like bird). However, most Argentines don't hunt. It is difficult to own a gun and harder to get ammo for the average native.

Also, it is generally cheaper to buy beef than vegetables, so they eat lots of meat! Beef and lamb are always on the menu and are generally free range.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Loving this thread! Memories from last year's trip. I shot 1,000 dove with 1,250 shells with a 28ga O/U...what a day! Our group of six shot 22,000 doves in three days of hunting. Cannot wait to go again.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh man! Looks like fun! Thanks for sharing. Going to hit you up later for some trip tips.

We're planning a cast and blast trip sometime this year too. Goal is to scratch one these off my bucket list.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel like I kinda need to kick in some money on your trip,'cause I enjoyed the crapp outta your post!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well....the hunt has come to an end.

We had a fun morning....shot far fewer birds and shells, but made it interesting.

We teamed up with our bird boys and competed as teams, took a lot of video, and talked a lot of trash.

Trip totals: 4722 birds 7750 shells

We got a video/DVD from the outfitter today, professional product and edits of our lunch in the field and our evening hunt. Great memory and was part of our package....much better than anything I will produce from my shoddy camera work.

We leave CÃ³rdoba at 6AM tomorrow....for a long 24 hr trip home (long layover in Chile). We are planning to catch a cab in Chile to the central market for some food and shopping to burn that 12 hour layover.

More pics and video in a few days.

Thanks for following along!!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yikes...that's an ugly layover

When I took my kids we only had a 1 hour layover

Go tour the Concha y Toro winery in the middle of Santiago then hit the Ritz Carlton for food....we've done that before on one of our trips


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well....we are in Santiago Chile at the airport.

We stumbled on a VIP lounge and for $35 a piece we get beer and food. Better yet, we found a small/private room in the back with 3 recliners, and better yet it's own thermostat....only problem now is a long nap might make a 9pm flight quite long...but at least there is a ton of movies to watch.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

A few more pics while I wait out this layover
1 - grill for lunch in field
2 - field table setting....far fancier than we needed
3 - hammock nap in the field
4 - 20 gauge shells .... We were very pleased with the quality and range of the shells.
5 - we put quite a dent in the Malbec supply!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome trip!!! My dad has been wanting to go for sometime. Love me some malbec.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

98aggie - how about posting up some more pics from your awesome trip??


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've posted most of the pics.....I'm going to spend some time this weekend on video....though its clear that my video skills need work 

Here is one more of the beating my shoulder took....its a bit uglier than what the picture shows. No bruising to speak of....its really more chafing from shouldering the gun over and over and over (perhaps this is where the maxipads and baby power come in?).

A few additional thoughts/comments/answers to prior questions/lessons learned:
- Trip cost ended up right at $4800 including airfare, almost 3000 shells, food and drinks, tips, miscellaneous travel expenses
- From what I have seen in various Argentina outfitters....you can go from extravagant, to relatively simple. For us, we prefer laid back and simple. Our outfitter had a very nice lodge, great food and service...anything more extravagant for us would be uncomfortable and over the top. After all dang it....we are hunting!!
- Our translator/hostess was absolutely superb. She took care of every minor detail, and never left our side from the time we arrived through security in Corboda, until the time we went back through security. Her English vocabulary is bigger than mine LOL (she teaches English at her own academy).
- As for the bird boys......they are not all created equal. Mine was so so.....he did what I needed him to do, but not much extra. My buddies was superb, he was constantly working, cutting limbs for cover, to make shade, etc.
- Loading the gun - for me, I preferred loading the gun myself.....it just seemed awkward to have someone that close to me while I was shooting....this did limit the amount of work that the bird boy could do for me of course
- The pace......you can literally run yourself into the ground!! Hunts 1/2/3, I paced myself. Hunts 4/5 I went nuts and decided based on how I was shooting and the bird patterns, I was going for 1000 that day. Hunt 6 we had a relaxing morning and kept it fun with the bird boys. Unless you are planning on shooting 1000 birds plus, 500 shells or so per hunt for me was PLENTY.
- The shots - for me, I shot the best when the birds had a consistent pattern. But honestly, after 500+ shots on a hunt of the same pattern, it gets a little monotonous. The best part (though lower success) was on mixing it up and trying to shoot a variety of patterns, and trying to extend the shot window. It was amazing to see my hit rate go from 30% the first day to 80% the final day.
- Time of year - from what we gathered, the highest volumes are in the summer (our winter) due to longer daylight hours. For me, May was absolutely PERFECT.....its their lowest rain month, cool temps, and 6 hrs of shooting a day was more than enough
- Packing - I took way too many clothes. Granted we had great weather and very little sweat/no mud....but with laundry services at the lodge I could have easily packed half of what I took with me. Make sure and pack what you can live with for the better part of the hunt in a carry on bag. We were lucky all around and all of our luggage survived.
- Guns - the guns they have were excellent....but it would have been awesome to get the same experience (or at least some) with my own gun....there is nothing like shooting 300 shells with a gun to get comfortable. There is no substitute to volume in order to improve........no different than a golf swing.
- Entertainment - in hindsight....I regret not playing a lot of music while in the field. I took a Bluetooth speaker with me, but never carried it to the field. I was too focused on shooting.....take the time to listen to some music and enjoy the moment.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Awesome thread bud.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Good commentsâ€¦

What Iâ€™ve found is a lot of folks fall for the 1,000, 2,000, etc bird clubs. While a great marketing tool for the lodges, shooting as many as you can turns it into work. I learned to just set me a shell limitâ€¦like 500 shells per hunt.

And on music in the field, I use my Sony over the ear noise canceling headphones instead of regular ear protection and just plug it into my Itouch and listen to music while I shoot. A lot more comfortable than the ear protectors

Regarding loading your own gun or letting the bird boys do itâ€¦.it depends on my mood. If you want to shoot a lot, using two guns and having the bird boy load it allows you to shoot A LOT more. Also, saves some wear and tear on your index finger or thumb, if youâ€™re shooting an automatic. Cramming shells in the magazine over and over again takes on toll on your fingers even with gloves on.

Shooting lodge guns versus your ownâ€¦Iâ€™ve done both. The last couple of times I went I shot lodge guns. Takes the hassle out of going thru customs. Seems like they always shake me down for a new â€œfeeâ€ when I check my guns into Argentina. Plus, depending on what guns you shoot, some wonâ€™t hold up to that rapid, high volume shooting. One year my 40 yr old O/Uâ€™s stock starting smoking cuz it got so hot from shooting so much so fast.

Another point, one year I flew thru Mexico City cuz I got a killer first class price. However, coming back thru Mexico city the airline wanted me to retrieve my guns and re-check them after we landed in Mexico City. I adamantly refused to do so. Iâ€™ve shot Mexico a lot and I know their gun laws. Being in possession of guns without a valid permit, even for a moment in an airport can land you in prison. I made my mind up to just lose my guns if it came to thatâ€¦.fortunately it didnâ€™t. 

Now, this wonâ€™t happen if you fly direct from the US to Argentina or Chile but itâ€™s something to keep in mind if you go thru Mexico


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK guys....here is the video!

This was shot on our final/full day...so apologies for the 3 day stubble....none of us are movie star material any how!

Sincere apologies for the "hook em" from my buddy....been trying to convert him for almost 30 yrs and no luck LOL.

This video was taken/edited by the outfitters son and was part of our package....turned out to be one of the best parts of the trip.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2cool vid!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Great video!

I have to agree with having music. I had a Bluetooth speaker and it was really nice to have some tunes playing! The bird boys seemed to enjoy the music as well. 
This has been a great thread and will end up costing me another 5k!


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bucket List !!!*

That was awsome. The wife even liked it said I should look into it. Hope to get a group next year.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

great read


----------

